# Daiwa Sealine X 20 SHA #2



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Have a Daiwa sealine X 20 SHA for sale. 80.00 plus shipping, includes box, paperwork, may or may not have the extra brakes. PM and include phone number and I can text photos.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

price drop to 70.00


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

-sold- please close


----------

